# Pfalzerwald Area, Germany



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I've been living in Germany now for a few years. Spent a couple of years near Bielefeld where the riding was ok. However for the last couple of years i've been based in Monchengladbach where there is very little mountain biking to be had, so i've lost my mojo a bit to be honest.

There is a possibility that i'll be moving to Ramstein in a couple of months. I'm pretty excited to be honest. I've read bits and pieces of the Pfalzerwald being pretty special for mtb'ing, i also enjoy a lot of trail running, so i am quite looking forward to that too.

I have no idea where i'll be living if i do go there, but i am Brit forces, so i guess it would be wherever the majority of them live. Where should i be looking out for to find my feet with the biking there? (If i do get the post). I've heard about the F-Trail and seen a couple of vid's of it, and it looks fantastic, but i've also read that it's off limits to bikers, any truth in this? I've also heard snippets of some good trails to be had around Landstuhl, but not a lot really. Any info would be great.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Mark! There is a very active MTB community here in Ramstein. We have at least three weekly rides. Two after work and one on the weekend. Pfalzerwald is a huge network of trails. You can buy maps on base that show all six trails that total over 300km of trail. They are marked extremely well and maintained even better. The F-trail is OK for biking. You have to show a lot of courtesy to the hikers, but I have been riding it for two years now and never had an issue. For more info on the area riding, check out KMCcycling.com We are a military cycling community that has members from the US Army, Air Force, retirees, German nationals, and if you join...our first Brit. It is a casual riding club, but we do go to races also. If you are here in August, you should come check out one of our favorite races called Schlafloss am Sattel (sleepless in the saddle). It is a 12 hour race that runs from 9PM till 9AM. Lots of fun and it is a huge party. Not a serious race and we do it in teams of four.


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks very much for that wealth of info Spookyload. It sounds very promising.

I should find out for certain in the next few days if i am coming down there or not. If i do end up posted down there it won't be until mid to late September, so i will miss out on the August events, but i will definitely check the KMCcycling link that you mentioned. Casual riding club sounds good to me.

I would love to get down there for a weekend so that my wife and I can get a general heads up on the area, but realistically i probably won't get a chance to do so before we move.

Once again, cheers for the info.


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, i'm coming to Ramstein. I should be there in early September all being well. There is no chance whatsoever of me doing any recce/recon before i get there though, as I'm being shipped back to the UK for at least a couple of weeks to work on the Olympic farce, and then i'm off to Greece for my summer holiday (As long as i can get away from the Olympics).

Really looking forward to exploring the Pfalzerwald on my bike, and in my running shoes. I'm sure i'll bump into you sooner or later Spookyload.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

MarkFu, here's a must ride in Oct. in the southwest part of the Pfalzerwald...just make sure you bring your climbing legs. Let us know when your in the area and ready to ride...see y'ah on Trail!!!

Wasgau Mountainbike Marathon


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Sitting here in Stuttgart...used to be in Sembach. Loved pedaling around in K-Town, wish I was there now! May come up for the marathon...


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

JAL67 said:


> Sitting here in Stuttgart...used to be in Sembach. Loved pedaling around in K-Town, wish I was there now! May come up for the marathon...


Here's another must ride later this month:

Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald: Bike Festival Pfälzerwald 2012


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey all, thanks for the info. I've been down to Ramstein the last couple of days getting some admin sorted. I didn't get any time to get out exploring, but i can tell just by looking from a distance that those hills contain some hidden treasures.

I am moving down there permanently late in September and i'll have a couple of days before i start work to have a short ride or two. I will probably ride straight from my house in Miesenbach, so.... Does anyone have any pointers of where to start from in Landstuhl, or anywhere else within a couple of miles of Miesenbach? Cheers all.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

MarkFu said:


> Hey all, thanks for the info. I've been down to Ramstein the last couple of days getting some admin sorted. I didn't get any time to get out exploring, but i can tell just by looking from a distance that those hills contain some hidden treasures.
> 
> I am moving down there permanently late in September and i'll have a couple of days before i start work to have a short ride or two. I will probably ride straight from my house in Miesenbach, so.... Does anyone have any pointers of where to start from in Landstuhl, or anywhere else within a couple of miles of Miesenbach? Cheers all.


The Landstuhl Castle is always a good starting point. Check out KMC Cycling (see link) for local Group Rides. You will have to sign up to see the most current rides...see y'ah on Trail!!!

Free forum : KMC Cycling Club


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for that Zenkem. I've just been on the KMC forum and introduced myself. See you in the hills fella.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Drop me a note if you come south to teh Schwarzwald...always looking for someone to pedal with...


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Will do Jal, i'll definitely get down to the Black Forest at some stage.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm considering a PCS to Stuttgart and I would appreciate info about mtb'ing around that location.

Thx!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Never MTB'ed in the Stutgart area but I lived there for a few years when I was in High School. I can tell you that there is some nice country side outside of the city with plenty of hills in certain parts so there must be Trails in them there hills. It will take you one to 1.5 hours to get to the Pfalzerwald...

They do have this happening on Nov 3, 2012 on the south side of town:

NSW Extreme Bike Race - Eventbrite

Hope this helps...


----------



## ludwigsv (Nov 17, 2012)

Glad I found this thread! I just bought my first mountain bike. I used to ride enduro, but when I learned off-road dirt biking here is forbidden I traded my 400cc's for two pedals. I got way more gears out of the deal...

Looking forward to running into some of you guys now that I know there is a large community here. I'm in Krickenbach by the way.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

ludwigsv, good to here...I'm right down the road from you in Hermersberg. Check out the KMC site for local Rides:

Free forum : KMC Cycling Club

You'll have to signup to see all the latest posts.

See y'ah on Trail!!!


----------



## ludwigsv (Nov 17, 2012)

Definitely! I've been to the page, but I can't seem to figure out how to register.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Look at the top menu bar by the Banner and click on "Register". Let me know if it doesn't work and I'll get you in touch with one of the admins...


----------

